# [FGO] forums.gentoo.org quitte le Web

## geekounet

Quel est le problème ? Pourquoi est-ce nécessaire ?

En tant qu'élément du centre de données OSL, forums.gentoo.org dépend de leurs serveurs de base de données, qui ont déjà été mis à jour vers MySQL v5. Nous devons donc suivre et passer forums.gentoo.org à la version 5.

Qu'est ce qui sera fait ?

La base de données va être coupée et sauvegardée. Après quelques derniers contrôles d'intégrité, les procédures de migration vers le nouveau format seront exécutées. Si rien d'imprévu n'arrive, le passage au support complet de l'UTF-8 sera la dernière étape.

Afin que ces opérations soient effectuées dans les plus brefs délais, les administrateurs du forum ont décidé qu'il serait fermé pendant l'opération.

Quand cela se passera-t-il ?

L'opération devrait commencer le 08 septembre 2007 et durer environ 48h. La progression réelle sera régulièrement mise à jour et affichée sur cette page.

Et si cela se passe mal ?

Les administrateurs ont fait de nombreux essais préliminaires pour éliminer les éventuels soucis. La plupart d'entre eux sont résolus, d'autres ont encore besoin d'un peu de travail avant que l'opération commence. Il est cependant possible que certains (peu nombreux) messages soient mal convertis ou que des noms d'utilisateur avec des caractères spéciaux ne puissent plus se connecter. Dans ce dernier cas, veuillez envoyer un message à forum-mods@gentoo.org et les cas seront traités un par un. Soyez conscients qu'un changement du nom d'utilisateur pourrait être nécessaire.

Informations supplémentaires

Pour plus de questions avant ou après la migration, merci de consulter ce fil de discussion dans le sous-forum Gentoo Forums Feedback. Étant donné qu'il ne sera pas disponible pendant la migration, veuillez consulter la page de progression pendant cette période, ou n'hésitez pas à vous connecter sur irc.freenode.net et rejoindre le salon #gentoo-forums.

PS: merci à kopp pour la traduction  :Wink: Last edited by geekounet on Wed Sep 12, 2007 7:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

48h sans ce forum, snifff ça va être dur.

Bon courage aux admins!

----------

## kopp

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578782.html

Il y a une petite occupation sur comment s'occuper pendant ce temps là !

Enfin, heureusement ça n'arrive pas en semaine. Les gens ne seront pas au taf et pourront survivre sans fgo  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Il y a toujours mon pitit forum  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours mon pitit forum 

 

ah ouiiiii celui où tu es modo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah ouiiiii celui où tu es modo 

 

Site Admin, mon ami, Site Admin !   :Cool: 

Mais c'est vrai que cette migration va probablement lui amener du monde !  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Diable que je suis content de ne plus être à ta place geekounet ^^.

----------

## titoucha

Ho rage, ho désespoir pas de forum pendant 48h, mais c'est une catastrophe.   :Wink: 

----------

## mornik

Ouf ils ont choisis le bon moment : je serais tout juste arrivé à dublin pour une petite semaine de vacances  :Very Happy: 

Pendant que certains se tapperont de la migration de forum, d'autre se tapperont une p'tite Guinness bien fraîche :p

----------

## xaviermiller

Attention, c'est demain  :Exclamation: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Attention, c'est demain 

 

Youpie il est de retour  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

yesssssssssssss   :Cool: 

----------

## bivittatus

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...En voilà une bonne nouvelle!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMeS

au risque de ne pas être original !

Youpiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

## bivittatus

Hum...geekounet, tu peux mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum STP!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Oh que ça fait plaisir!!!  :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Hum...geekounet, tu peux mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum STP!!!   
> 
> Oh que ça fait plaisir!!!  

 

Alors ça c'est bas, tu passes pas loin du ban définitif toi   :Mr. Green: 

N'empêche, quand il était tout en haut, y avait pas besoin, na !

Tant que tu y es, tu peux la sortir à kernelsensei aussi pour le tout premier topic ^^

Aller, j'édite pour te faire plaisir  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Merci à toi Oh geekounet!!!  :Wink: 

Mais par contre non, je ne vais pas aller polluer le post de kernelsensei alors qu'il est en "annonce"...et bon, tu es toi-même d'accord pour dire que là-haut, il n'y a pas besoin de respecter les règles!!!

En tout cas, merci pour ta bonté...de ne pas m'avoir banni!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Alors comme ça nous, la France d'en bas on doit s'abîmer les doigts pour faire des crochets dans les titres, tandis que messieurs les modérateurs s'affranchissent des règles!!! Bande de nantis va!

----------

## lmarcini

C'est un beau déterrage de post (en sus du déterrage d'Enlight)...

----------

## Enlight

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> C'est un beau déterrage de post (en sus du déterrage d'Enlight)...

 

Ah ouais, j'avais percuté septembre... mais pas le 2007 qui suit   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bah fallait pas lui souhaiter son bon anniversaire aussi ^^

----------

